# I was born in Germany & now am in Germany, pls what should I do stay!



## edaimnuw (May 28, 2015)

Good day to everyone, Pls if you have passed through or similar situation like this Pls put me through. 
I am Edaimnuw from Gambia, I was born in Germany in Hannover but my parents are from Gambia. We left there after 2 years I was born. But the only thing I have an effidence to show is my birth certificate. 
I went to Germany Embassy some years back & I was ask if my parents were German & I said no, they ask if I have anybody there & I said no.
I told to keep the birth certificate proper. After many years, I applied for business which visa was given to me to spend some days.
Presently am in Germany, how can I stay & work like other giving birth to in the country?
How can I see an Immigration lawyer that understand English that will put me through bcos I don't understand German language.
Pls your advise is very important to my life.
Thanks,
Edaimnuw.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

edaimnuw said:


> Good day to everyone, Pls if you have passed through or similar situation like this Pls put me through.
> I am Edaimnuw from Gambia, I was born in Germany in Hannover but my parents are from Gambia. We left there after 2 years I was born. But the only thing I have an effidence to show is my birth certificate.
> I went to Germany Embassy some years back & I was ask if my parents were German & I said no, they ask if I have anybody there & I said no.
> I told to keep the birth certificate proper. After many years, I applied for business which visa was given to me to spend some days.
> ...



Being born in Germany does not automatically give you German nationality. 

Only relatively recently (about 15 years-ish?) can children born to foreign parents in Germany acquire citizenship but only if at least one parent held an indefinite residence permit at the time of birth.

I think your chances are slim but you might want to talk to an immigration lawyer (they should all speak English) who can look up which legislation was current when you were born.


----------

